

Novelist Neal Stephenson Once Again Proves He's the King of the Worlds - rgrieselhuber
http://www.wired.com/culture/art/magazine/16-09/mf_stephenson

======
hugh
I'm looking forward to this, but it annoys me how many "advance copies" of
this book appear to have been floating around for months, and have now been
read by (apparently) everybody except me. I understand that they might want to
get copies into reviewers' hands a couple of weeks before the release date,
but months?

~~~
MaysonL
There are 3 copies available on ABE:

[http://www.abebooks.com/servlet/SearchResults?an=Stephenson&...](http://www.abebooks.com/servlet/SearchResults?an=Stephenson&tn=Anathem)

------
neilc
For those of you in the Bay Area, Stephenson is giving a reading from the book
on September 7th in SF:

<http://www.longnow.org/anathem/>

Unfortunately, tickets are $10.

